# Breeding color charts.



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

Can someone link me to a chart showing what colors should make what,as far as red checked with blue bar etc.I am sure there is a article here somewhere?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

heres a link for you that might help , if not wait till Becky gets on here she is a pigeon master in colors & genetics 

http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/colormatings.htm


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That is the website I use when I'm too lazy to do my own punnett squares


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I found this on that website and cannot get my head around it


It says Het almond cock with almond hen would produce 75% Almond hens and 25% Non almond, If the cock is het for almond would it not be 50/50 as to whether then hen gets the almond gene or not?

Is this correct?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Perhaps contact them and let them know so they can fix it


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah that was my plan, wanted to check in with you guys to make sure I was correct first.


----------

